# Mag-pul's out for parts unknown



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mag-pul is leaving Colorado high and dry. That's $85M less that Colorado will get in the kitty.

Read about the going away party here- http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/06/27/gun-manufacturers-big-act-of-defiance-ahead-of-new-magazine-ban-in-colorado/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good for them, plus a really nice present for those that care.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw an article that Kahr is leaving New York also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is sad. I agree with Magpuls position. I even understand them leaving. Unfortunately the wrong people will, most likely, feel the ill effects of the move.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for Mag-pul.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I heard they were coming to Texas. I heard they same about Beretta as well.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I was told they put an ad in the Paper that told Colorado they could go to hell and we will go to Texas. Colt AR-15 division is coming to Texas also.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm moving there too just wished they would allow open carry


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Beerman069 said:


> I'm moving there too just wished they would allow open carry


To many liberals and moderates in the legislature.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beerman069 said:


> I'm moving there too just wished they would allow open carry


Why let um know what you got !!!

I believe in keep um guessin if they wanna be stupid!!!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I personally believe if open carry was allowed and a strong majority did carry open and everyone saw them it would curb a lot of BS from the get go. I think someone would think long and hard before waltzing into a liquor store where 10 of 15 people had a pistol on their hip. Just my opinion.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I personally believe if open carry was allowed and a strong majority did carry open and everyone saw them it would curb a lot of BS from the get go. I think someone would think long and hard before waltzing into a liquor store where 10 of 15 people had a pistol on their hip. Just my opinion.

 ~Beerman069~

You'd be surprised how stupid criminals can be. I once read about a crook who got nabbed, after burglarizing the house next door. His own neighbor, the pathetic bastard. The law was summoned to investigate. After the interview with the victim, and a list of stolen articles was acquired. They searched the premises for clues to whom the perp may be. A crucial clue turned up at the scene of the window, that being the entry point of the thieving filth. A fresh batch of snow had fallen a few days prior to the home invasion and clues retrieved at the entry point were deemed to be footprints. Snow boots to be exact, and the lead investigator in the case deduced that they came from "that window yonder". A knock on the door of the adjacent abode led to a teenager with matching galoshes. The stolen booty has later found in said teenager's bedroom closet, along with a stack of Playboys....Case closed.


----------

